
Blenheim Ginger Ale - vo2maxer
https://www.atlasobscura.com/foods/blenheim-ginger-ale
======
dharmon
The Blenheim kick is great! Unfortunately its a bit too sweet for me.

Solution: Use it as a mixer. Blenheim gin and gingers are fantastic.

------
mark-r
I've had Blenheim once, but I can't remember how or where. I think one of my
friends is a fan.

------
krallja
One of my favorite drinks is the red cap Blenheim. Super sweet and spicy.

